# Voice Chat



## dwesterny (Sep 6, 2015)

Any of you who frequent the BHM/FFA thread are welcome to come do some voice chatting on our TeamSpeak server. It was set up for Minecraft but anyone who wants to chat is welcome. A bit of raunchy talk is OK but serious rudeness, excessive or unwelcome vulgarity, spam or such will result in bans from the voice chat. That being said anyone who wants to chat is free to log on and say hi.

How to Setup TeamSpeak:
Download the client by going to http://www.teamspeak.com/
Select 'Free Download'
Follow installation instructions
ts53.gameservers.com:9105
password: [email protected]


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 6, 2015)

Come and join us! =D


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 7, 2015)

We will be good...we promise!!

Lol seriously, its all good fun and chatting!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 7, 2015)

It was fun chatting last night.. but my mic was acting up and my job kept calling.. ugh!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 7, 2015)

As you can hear they take delight in torturing me  join whenever you can, i need backup!! Lol


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 9, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> As you can hear they take delight in torturing me  join whenever you can, i need backup!! Lol


Also if you join Xy is serving peh-sta and bag-guls.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 9, 2015)

See? so mean to a poor Xyantha...just because she cant say some words properly cuz her tongue is too big for her mouth!!

Dwes just wants more people because I annoy the crap out of him...

Edit: also for those of you that are nervous the boys are being all pervy - they are being well behaved (disappointingly so =p )


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 9, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> See? so mean to a poor Xyantha...just because she cant say some words properly cuz her tongue is too big for her mouth!!
> 
> Dwes just wants more people because I annoy the crap out of him...
> 
> Edit: also for those of you that are nervous the boys are being all pervy - they are being well behaved (disappointingly so =p )


Picking on you? You and loopy exceed my delicate sensibilities with ease. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 9, 2015)

See? Didn't deny the annoyance factor... even though i said his accent is nice and in return he mocks me 

Pssh. just wait til lucca is on again so we three can really tag team you...


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 9, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Picking on you? You and loopy exceed my delicate sensibilities with ease.



Just be glad the bra talk was in game and not over ts! =p


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 9, 2015)

I think thats why he is miffed.


----------



## lille (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't know what I did wrong. I downloaded it, there were two versions so maybe the wrong one. Now it's giving me a list of servers but I can't find the right one.


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 9, 2015)

I'll be home in a bit and can try to assist 45 min or so

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 9, 2015)

Me too around the same time!


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 13, 2015)

I think I downloaded it correctly. I'll have to see if it works if I catch any of y'all when it's on.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 13, 2015)

Cool - ill be on in about 30 min if you are on


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 13, 2015)

Looks like I just missed you. I just logged off for the evening. Hopefully next time I connect I'll have more time.


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Sep 13, 2015)

I was going to try. I downloaded and set up a name, but how do you subscribe to a group. Sorry, but need help


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi Diana, 

You shouldn't need to subscribe. 

In Server Address put : ts53.gameservers.com:9105
In Server Password put: [email protected]
In Nickname put: your nickname


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 14, 2015)

Look forwards to talking to you all when I get my voice back! Listening to me croak and cough wont be fun for anyone. =(


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 14, 2015)

i should be on sometimes this week. hopefully with my mic fixed. For some reason my comp was allowing both the mic on my laptop and the headset mic to be active. I guess that was all of the background noise?


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 14, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> See? Didn't deny the annoyance factor... even though i said his accent is nice and in return he mocks me
> 
> Pssh. just wait til lucca is on again so we three can really tag team you...



lol.. I just saw this.. my mind read this as such a deliciously dirty thing..lol... 

Damn it!! all work and no "play" has my mind going dirty places!

(The boys are not being pervy, I am.. :blush: )


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 14, 2015)

*cat claw gesture* reow!

LOL yes, i am the one being pervy too, not the boys (although them saying "i'm FAT" or describing tight shirts is, um, well. Yeah. :blush


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 14, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> *cat claw gesture* reow!
> 
> LOL yes, i am the one being pervy too, not the boys (although them saying "i'm FAT" or describing tight shirts is, um, well. Yeah. :blush



I'm sorry, when did this happen? =p


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 14, 2015)

I am taking delight in being so tortured. Just bits and pieces of various conversations...

See? You dont need to talk, just listen in


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 15, 2015)

I joined voice chat and now I'm a billionaire. Your mileage may vary


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 15, 2015)

lol.. Listening is the fun part. Even when Chaz tortures us with the details of his delicious shakes.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 15, 2015)

Aw, I just got back to my computer and then saw everyone leave mumble at once 

I see how it is


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 16, 2015)

Me and Mr Sensible did the same thing to Dwes last night! In our defense, the server on minecraft was lagging!

I'm still sad that apparently I've missed some of the non-minecraft-playing folk on ts! Come online at the same time as me, goddammit!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 16, 2015)

BigChaz said:


> Aw, I just got back to my computer and then saw everyone leave mumble at once
> 
> I see how it is



Thats what you get for leaving to eat instead of letting us listen in 

@loopy maybe we can convince people to come on during saturdays? (Even tankguy was on last night )

Also if server is still laggy let me know and i will reboot it


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 16, 2015)

OMG, tankyguy can speak?! I thought he only communicated through cake!


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 16, 2015)

He typed in the chat box and listened. He never spoke at least while I was on. He did participate. I used to be the same way on WoW vent/team speak I would never talk unless the game mechanic totally required it. Maybe his mic is broken or nonexistent, I never asked. Either way it happened you missed it! Take that for being on the wrong continent and time zone.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 17, 2015)

It is now my mission in life to get Tankyguy on ts at the same time as me.


----------



## tankyguy (Sep 17, 2015)

Overheard being said slightly slurred last night:
"I like you drunk when you're better, too!"


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 18, 2015)

tankyguy said:


> Overheard being said slightly slurred last night:
> "I like you drunk when you're better, too!"



Haha, awww! xD


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 18, 2015)

Lol! I stand by my statement!!!


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 18, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Lol! I stand by my statement!!!


Stumble by it more like.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 18, 2015)

You wish, hun!

Unlike you I can hold my booze and then go to work the next day. 

Edit: by the by get, ready for more of that entertainment without me being drunk, as poor language coordination and execution is part of my SAD.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 18, 2015)

Last night was hilarious! Except, I decided to wait to log back in.. and started watching tv.. the next thing I know.. it is 5am.. :doh:


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 18, 2015)

I finally figured out (just now) how to see the chat messages tankyguy posted during a TS session with a few people yesterday. :doh:

I am lame.


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 18, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> I finally figured out (just now) how to see the chat messages tankyguy posted during a TS session with a few people yesterday. :doh:
> 
> I am lame.


It was great seeing you on! I tend clam up the first few times actually talking to people so keep coming back. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 18, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> It was great seeing you on!


Aw, thanks! Likewise. 



> _I tend clam up the first few times actually talking to people so keep coming back_.


 
Me, too, although I like to break up the awkward silences with bouts of nervous rambling.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 18, 2015)

I missed Ms B?!?!?!.. damn it!!!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSensible (Sep 18, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> Me and Mr Sensible did the same thing to Dwes last night! In our defense, the server on minecraft was lagging!
> 
> I'm still sad that apparently I've missed some of the non-minecraft-playing folk on ts! Come online at the same time as me, goddammit!



Wait... was there someone there with my name? Because it definitely wasn't me. I've been really busy lately and I still haven't even gotten my Minecraft account details yet. (I haven't been able to remember them, I mean.)


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 18, 2015)

I do not recall this is event

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 18, 2015)

Think she means frightful (crumbling)


----------



## MrSensible (Sep 18, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> I do not recall this is event
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk





Xyantha Reborn said:


> Think she means frightful (crumbling)



Ahh okay. It would have been pretty strange to run into a virtual doppelganger of myself whenever I finally do get the time to play. Then again, I think I'd enjoy the, "Which one's the real MrSensible?" cartoon-awkwardness that might arise from that situation, heh.


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 18, 2015)

Yes crumblings toon is called mr frightful all you mr's look the same!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSensible (Sep 18, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Yes crumblings toon is called mr frightful all you mr's look the same!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



His "Mr" name is better -- reminds me of a Twisted Metal character .


----------



## Crumbling (Sep 18, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> all you mr's look the same!



We all go to the same moustache waxer.


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 19, 2015)

Ah, sorry, got confused by the 'mr' thing and just assumed~


----------



## ODFFA (Sep 19, 2015)

MrSensible said:


> His "Mr" name is better



No! Bad Seansible! No no no!



Crumbling said:


> We all go to the same moustache waxer.


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 19, 2015)

Crumbling said:


> We all go to the same moustache waxer.


Do they do full body wax as well?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSensible (Sep 19, 2015)

ODFFA said:


> No! Bad Seansible! No no no!



You make a very compelling argument. :wubu:



dwesterny said:


> Do they do full body wax as well?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



I wish.


----------



## Crumbling (Sep 19, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Do they do full body wax as well?



They do, but I wouldn't recommend it, the lot isn't shaded and you get a nasty haze on the topcoat.


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 19, 2015)

Crumbling said:


> They do, but I wouldn't recommend it, the lot isn't shaded and you get a nasty haze on the topcoat.


In that case I will skip the wax and just get the wash. I assume they do the undercarriage as well, or is that extra?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 19, 2015)

Last nights voice chat included Lucca and Xy discussing and linking corsets, leather catsuits and other leather and latex ummm accesories...

My innocence was affronted.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 19, 2015)

And you loved every second of it.

I found the discussion of wearing pants under vs over the belly, shirt tucked vs untucked, and the possibility of suspenders far more titilating.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 19, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Last nights voice chat included Lucca and Xy discussing and linking corsets, leather catsuits and other leather and latex ummm accesories...
> 
> My innocence was affronted.



And here I thought you wanted to wear the leather castsuit.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 19, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> And you loved every second of it.
> 
> I found the discussion of wearing pants under vs over the belly, shirt tucked vs untucked, and the possibility of suspenders far more titilating.



I totally agree


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 19, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> And you loved every second of it.
> 
> I found the discussion of wearing pants under vs over the belly, shirt tucked vs untucked, and the possibility of suspenders far more titilating.



*in the voice of Beavis* hehehe she said,"*tit*ilating." Hehehe


----------



## x0emnem0x (Oct 3, 2015)

Just FYi for anyone with iPhone (I don't know if it is available on Android), but I bought the TeamSpeak app on iPhone for a couple bucks, and it works surprisingly well. For me, my laptop sucks, so I try to download the bare minimum, so if anyone is interested in it, it's available on iPhone! Was well worth it for me. That being said, I'm going to go add it to my bookmarks now, because I'm excited. 

Edit: Am I retarded or did the password change? [email protected] isn't working for me at all, and I've typed it right every time. It keeps saying incorrect password.


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 3, 2015)

x0emnem0x said:


> Just FYi for anyone with iPhone (I don't know if it is available on Android), but I bought the TeamSpeak app on iPhone for a couple bucks, and it works surprisingly well. For me, my laptop sucks, so I try to download the bare minimum, so if anyone is interested in it, it's available on iPhone! Was well worth it for me. That being said, I'm going to go add it to my bookmarks now, because I'm excited.
> 
> Edit: Am I retarded or did the password change? [email protected] isn't working for me at all, and I've typed it right every time. It keeps saying incorrect password.



Hmm, it seemed to work for me yesterday? I think Dwes set up the teamspeak server so hopefully he'll be able to answer you when he is online (I suck at technology!)


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 3, 2015)

x0emnem0x said:


> Just FYi for anyone with iPhone (I don't know if it is available on Android), but I bought the TeamSpeak app on iPhone for a couple bucks, and it works surprisingly well. For me, my laptop sucks, so I try to download the bare minimum, so if anyone is interested in it, it's available on iPhone! Was well worth it for me. That being said, I'm going to go add it to my bookmarks now, because I'm excited.
> 
> Edit: Am I retarded or did the password change? [email protected] isn't working for me at all, and I've typed it right every time. It keeps saying incorrect password.



That should work. I put a space in after colon on the note just to make it readable but there is no space before it. Maybe you have some autocorrect action? That messed up my android set up of TS.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Oct 4, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> That should work. I put a space in after colon on the note just to make it readable but there is no space before it. Maybe you have some autocorrect action? That messed up my android set up of TS.



Edit: Nevermind, my dumbass just had the wrong address typed in ... ts3 instead of ts53. Woops. lol


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 4, 2015)

I just logged on if you want to say hi. Xy might be on tonight.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 4, 2015)

Yep I'll be on for a bit! I have TS on my phone and my comp!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Oct 4, 2015)

I will be on later...


----------



## x0emnem0x (Oct 5, 2015)

Unfortunately, I was at work and then hung out with the boyfriend. I'll try to stop in sometime during the day for chats. Off the next two days!


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 5, 2015)

Wa, I missed everyone! I couldn't stay up late enough to talk because it was sunday evening/night and everybody else in the house was asleep. =(


----------



## lucca23v2 (Oct 5, 2015)

Lol...I was not on.. fell asleep early...damn work. ..lol

Be yourself because everyone else is taken -Oscar Wilde


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2015)

So, I'm in teamspeak right now and I joined to this message:

"On October 3rd 2015 the Dims Team Speak Server achieved self-awareness. It has begun."

Pretty scared right now tbqh


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 13, 2015)

Its all the hyper intelligent FFA that is causing that

Come back on after 5pm est lol.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Its all the hyper intelligent FFA that is causing that
> 
> Come back on after 5pm est lol.



I'm home all day actually, so I'm just gonna chill in Teamspeak all day and talk to myself


----------



## lucca23v2 (Oct 13, 2015)

Awesome....


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 30, 2015)

I will be online tonight. And drinking! So lots of hilarity for anyone else who is thinking of coming on.


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 30, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I will be online tonight. And drinking! So lots of hilarity for anyone else who is thinking of coming on.


Hmm, guys this may be the right time for that intervention we have been planning for Xy.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 30, 2015)

Hey, I have been applying to places like crazy, did two rockin' phone interviews, and have a followup "in person" interview on Monday! I deserve this buzz!


----------



## MsBrightside (Oct 31, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Hey, I have been applying to places like crazy, did two rockin' phone interviews, and have a followup "in person" interview on Monday! I deserve this buzz!


 
Sounds reasonable. And even though you were just getting started when I talked to you earlier in the evening, I still enjoyed it. :happy: I really want to visit Krakow now. 

The football game last night was OK; the rain never really got going. Although I was a little weirded out by the fact that our twirlers had some sort of long white plastic guns (rifles? shotguns?) instead of batons. Maybe it's not that unusual, but I wouldn't know because I think the last time I attended a high school football game I was actually _in_ high school. 

D.: I hope you got all of your work done and enjoyed a little well-deserved R & R last night. Or at least got a chance to complete your cat's attack training in time for trick-or-treaters.


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 2, 2015)

I keep wanting to join in but the mic on my computer has decided that it wants to end everything with a painfully loud, high pitch shriek like a microphone too close to its speaker. I dunno why. =/ Thinking about buying a webcam or something with an in built mic and seeing if that helps.


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 2, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> I keep wanting to join in but the mic on my computer has decided that it wants to end everything with a painfully loud, high pitch shriek like a microphone too close to its speaker. I dunno why. =/ Thinking about buying a webcam or something with an in built mic and seeing if that helps.


Webcam huh?:batting:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 3, 2015)

Loops - he is all text no talk...make him say that to your face and he will be like nvm


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 3, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Loops - he is all text no talk...make him say that to your face and he will be like nvm


Wow all text no talk, that's even lower than being all talk no action. 

WHY YOU SO MEAN?!?!?!? I would never poke fun at you Xy, ever. :really sad::sad::really sad:


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 3, 2015)

Is now an appropriate time to mention that I once seduced someone over webcam by just sort of taking my shirt off in front of them and looking vaguely hopeful? =p


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 3, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> Is now an appropriate time to mention that I once seduced someone over webcam by just sort of taking my shirt off in front of them and looking vaguely hopeful? =p


It is always appropriate to mention such things. However I can't picture how you did it. I believe another forensic recreation is in order. Again this is purely for science.


----------



## Crumbling (Nov 3, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> I believe another forensic recreation is in order. Again this is purely for science.



It's important that the situation be recreated as accurately as possible, for the science, and as we all know any physical system can be subject to the observer effect. We should also bear in mind the Hawthorne effect (whereby the subject of observation changes its behaviour due to knowledge that it is being studied) as a possible factor.

Alas dwesterny this means that, if your goal is science... 

you shouldn't see it this time either


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 3, 2015)

Crumbling said:


> It's important that the situation be recreated as accurately as possible, for the science, and as we all know any physical system can be subject to the observer effect. We should also bear in mind the Hawthorne effect (whereby the subject of observation changes its behaviour due to knowledge that it is being studied) as a possible factor.
> 
> Alas dwesterny this means that, if your goal is science...
> 
> you shouldn't see it this time either



Observation is the point of forensic recreation. Keep thinking with logic like that and you'll soon convince yourself black is white and get run over at the first zebra crossing you come to (Adams, 1994).

Bibliography:
Adams, D. (1994). The hitch hiker’s guide to the galaxy: Complete & unabridged. United Kingdom: Gardners Books Ltd U.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 3, 2015)

"..._looking_ _vaguely hopeful_" made that sentence, lmao!!


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 4, 2015)

Have I mentioned today that I love all you guys? =p


----------



## lucca23v2 (Nov 4, 2015)

Lol... glad to see that Dwest and Xy are still at it.. lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 4, 2015)

I think I'm going to try and pop on for a bit in a little while if I have some time after I finish what I'm doing and get a shower. Hope to see some folks on!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 4, 2015)

I will be in in about an hour and a half


----------



## x0emnem0x (Nov 4, 2015)

Moar people need to be on moar often!


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 4, 2015)

Just announce on thread that you are going on and folks will see and log in if they can. I just popped on TS to say hai and you were gone!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Nov 5, 2015)

Lol... Dwest...you are too much.. you know Xy will zing you back. 

I am still getting over a cold and i still sound a bit like barry white.... so i wont be on until my voice is back.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 5, 2015)

Yea, just post that you will be on! I will be on and off all night tonight (6pm est to probably 11 est). If you come online and i am set to "brb" ive probably wandered away to walk the dogs or take nurishment


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 5, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> Lol... Dwest...you are too much.. you know Xy will zing you back.
> 
> I am still getting over a cold and i still sound a bit like barry white.... so i wont be on until my voice is back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Hehe I think I edited out my perverse comment while you were posting. Hope you feel better!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 5, 2015)

I am glad to see you are learning you cannot win, and better to not even try.


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 5, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I am glad to see you are learning you cannot win, and better to not even try.



Pfft that isn't why. I deleted it because I am all classy and shit. 


Also I'm not learning that I can't win. I've known that for a long time.


----------



## Tubbyduck (Nov 5, 2015)

This sounds like to get online with a mic sometime. :>


----------



## The Fat Man (Nov 5, 2015)

I don't Minecraft but I'll join in the fun, maybe it'll be easier to make everyone's acquaintance via voice as opposed to text. I've used TeamSpeak for years so, easy peasy.

Any peak hours I should look for?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 5, 2015)

Generally i am on 6-10 EST, but i find posting when you will be on makes it easier for people (or else we pop in and out and miss each other).


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 5, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Generally i am on 6-10 EST, but i find posting when you will be on makes it easier for people (or else we pop in and out and miss each other).



I appreciate when you post that you're on Xy. That way I know not to log in.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Nov 5, 2015)

I am going to try to pop in tonight... see what is going on.. it will be sometime after 8pm EST.


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 12, 2015)

I'll be on in a little while if anyone wants to stop in and say hi.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 12, 2015)

Cool ill be on in about 30


----------



## lucca23v2 (Nov 12, 2015)

You both suck because you will be on and havung fun and i am atill stuck at work... **sitting in a corner and pouting***

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm all by my lonesome right now.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 12, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> You both suck because you will be on and havung fun and i am atill stuck at work... **sitting in a corner and pouting***
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk




Log in from work and pretend you are in a call lmao


----------



## lucca23v2 (Nov 12, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Log in from work and pretend you are in a call lmao



I am so going to do this! except I don't have a headset with a mic at work..lol.. I guess I will have to buy one this weekend


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 16, 2015)

Everyone left, bastards


----------



## lucca23v2 (Nov 16, 2015)

who was on?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 16, 2015)

Mon and tues i cant be on long. See you cool cats wednesday around 6pm est?


----------



## Tubbyduck (Nov 17, 2015)

Sorry guy, Was a bit late for me, GMT so I sometimes voice chat when I'm tired.


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 19, 2015)

Tubbyduck said:


> Sorry guy, Was a bit late for me, GMT so I sometimes voice chat when I'm tired.



Hello fellow UKer!


----------



## Tubbyduck (Nov 19, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> Hello fellow UKer!


 
Howdy and all that!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 25, 2015)

Soooo steam had a deal on the old fallouts. Imma try 'em out tomorrow night, so I shall be on.

After I get home from a bday with my lil sister who is being a word that starts with a C, ends with a T, and has UN in the middle. And I get to sit across from my taciturn dad and his white trash girlfriend. Oh, yayz!

Will probably be on late-ish, like 8:30 EST


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm going to try and get on a little later this evening. Maybe around 8 ish. CST if anyone wants to ramble on about inane topics.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 27, 2015)

Okie ill try and be on around 9


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Dec 3, 2015)

Ill be on in about 20min


----------



## dwesterny (Dec 4, 2015)

ts53.gameservers.com:9105
password: [email protected]

This server is up and we're using it forget the other one!


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm on for a little while.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 1, 2016)

You still on? Ill be on in 10 min


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 1, 2016)

yep. I should be here until about 7 ish CST.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 1, 2016)

Don't hate me, hate my ISP!!

Sorry, we had no connection  

But I am back online now!


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 1, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Don't hate me, hate my ISP!!
> 
> Sorry, we had no connection
> 
> But I am back online now!



No worries, I wound up going offline for a while shortly after posting the last message.


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm going to try and get on for a little bit this evening in an hour or so if anyone's interested in chatting a bit.


ETA: I'm currently online.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 17, 2016)

I will be on arpund 830 est


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 17, 2016)

Hahahahaha! That's probably just after I'll be getting off!

My timing sucks.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 17, 2016)

Fine 8pm!!


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 17, 2016)

No worries. I'm off again tomorrow, so I might have some free time again in the evening.


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 17, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I will be on arpund 830 est





LeoGibson said:


> Hahahahaha! That's probably just after I'll be getting off!
> 
> My timing sucks.



I use that excuse on Xy all the time. Good call, Leo.


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 17, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> I use that excuse on Xy all the time. Good call, Leo.



Well......

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlpjRSf4d_k[/ame]


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 4, 2016)

Popping on for a few if anyone is interested in chatting.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Mar 4, 2016)

I have 10 min


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 16, 2016)

I may pop on later this afternoon if anyone wants to chat a bit, and if I can find the rest of my mic components in a box somewhere.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 18, 2016)

I deleted TS from my phone, cuz whenever I tried to hop on to talk to anyone no one was on. Lol I used it for my gaming clan as well, and no one was even on there either!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 19, 2016)

Well most of us post when we will be on so if we are available we can hop on. I'm rocking and rolling around my house when i am home, and if someone tells me they will be on i'll try (if not tues and thurs), but otherwise am prancing around. Like, i can be online tomorrow for an hour between 8-10 est if anyone else wants to be online.


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 19, 2016)

x0emnem0x said:


> I deleted TS from my phone, cuz whenever I tried to hop on to talk to anyone no one was on. Lol I used it for my gaming clan as well, and no one was even on there either!



Generally the drunk teamspeak nights tend to be your best bet at finding lots of people online at once! Drinking is optional, by the way. 

Poking fun at Dwes is mandatory.


----------



## Tubbyduck (May 24, 2016)

I have legitimately re entered the server info (had a change a while back for a game issue), so I hope to be on again. Thanks for still being around!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (May 26, 2016)

I can probably be on a bit tomorrow night if anyone is around!


----------



## LeoGibson (Jun 17, 2016)

I will most likely be on later this afternoon for a little while if anyone is interested in chatting.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jun 17, 2016)

Live right now.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jun 17, 2016)

Joining in 3 min just booting u


----------



## dwesterny (Jun 17, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Joining in 3 min just booting u


 Why u booting him? I knew giving you admin rights was a mistake.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jun 17, 2016)

lmao that's what I get for typing while walking


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 20, 2016)

Well I downloaded the application again a few weeks ago, I guess I will just have to catch you guys whenever you're on.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jun 20, 2016)

What time zone are you in? I can be online next week, on a monday, wed, or fri around 6pm-10pm est


----------



## dwesterny (Jun 20, 2016)

Should we try another drunk ts night?


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 20, 2016)

Ooooh, yes please!


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm on the TS tonight from now onwards if anybody wants to hop on and say or type hello!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 14, 2016)

Coming!!!!!


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 15, 2016)

Guess who went to feed her guinea pigs, ended up eating a packet of doughnuts because I don't have any dishes to make real food, and then fell into a food coma! So much for my plans to actually be on TS for more than a couple of hours, sorry Xy! :doh:


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 28, 2016)

If I can get all my errands done I'm going to try and be on for a bit later this afternoon if anyone is interested in chatting.


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 28, 2016)

What time is that? Timezone differences mean things like 'later' or 'the afternoon' don't mean much to me. ^^;


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 28, 2016)

Around 3-4 Central Standard Time or around 9-10 P.M. On your side of the pond!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 28, 2016)

I can be online in a few hours


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 28, 2016)

Yus, I can be online this evening! =)

And, in fact, I am on! Hooray! =D


----------



## Anjula (Oct 28, 2016)

I need to join you all one day! I'm way to afraid to talk so I will just listen if it's ok with you &#128521;


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 28, 2016)

Anjula said:


> I need to join you all one day! I'm way to afraid to talk so I will just listen if it's ok with you &#55357;&#56841;



You should! Don't worry with Xy and Crumbling on no one else needs to (gets to) talk anyway. 

I'd join today but I won't even be home from work for 2 more hours then I work from home for a while.


----------



## Anjula (Oct 28, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> You should! Don't worry with Xy and Crumbling on no one else needs to (gets to) talk anyway.
> 
> I'd join today but I won't even be home from work for 2 more hours then I work from home for a while.



Awesome! In that case I will see(hear) you all next week! I'm spending the weekend in my summerhouse so no computer for me, just beautiful nature (and my iPhone)


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 28, 2016)

Well, it was a lovely thought but looks like I'll not be on.


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 28, 2016)

Aaaaand I'm going to bed, I have to be up in the morning.

Fellas, feel ashamed of yourselves! You left poor Tankyguy to be swamped with women all on his own! Swamped, I tell you! I'm sure he's devastated about that


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 28, 2016)

Managed to salvage a bit, but from the looks of things 'm a bit late to the party. I'll be on for a few though anyway.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 30, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> You should! Don't worry with Xy and Crumbling on no one else needs to (gets to) talk anyway.



Stop chewing and breathing into the mic and you will get your opportunity! See, this is why we like tankyguy better. Strong and silent type =p

Anjula it would be awesome to have you, even if you don't want to talk.

12th (sat) was the planned date, yes? I am at a party that day, but i could do friday or sunday? Or next sat? I stopped doing dog classes on Sat, so my time will be more free!

What days work for people?


----------



## Crumbling (Oct 30, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Stop chewing and breathing into the mic and you will get your opportunity! See, this is why we like tankyguy better. Strong and silent type =p
> 
> Anjula it would be awesome to have you, even if you don't want to talk.
> 
> ...



5th/6th i may be up lateish. people i know are doing long streams for extralife so I may be on discord etc (and so should have unpacked my mic by then) so I will be 'around' though may be sort of busy.

I can probably make time on the 12th too though.


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 30, 2016)

I can't do fridays, like, at all. I have to be up in the morning super early as I work saturdays. But I can and will do any other day when people decide on it. 

I secretly want to hear Dwes breathing down the mic again so I can mock him for it.


----------



## Anjula (Nov 3, 2016)

I will try to get on whenever you guys are!


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 3, 2016)

How is this Saturday for people?


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 3, 2016)

That sounds awesome for me!


----------



## Anjula (Nov 3, 2016)

Promised my Nana I will go to our forest house this weekend but id she changes her mind I will happily join you!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 4, 2016)

19th? I am home all day so can even come online earier than usual so my europe-y friends dont have to stay up so late


----------



## lucca23v2 (Nov 10, 2016)

Wow.. are you still xoing the drunk chats? I haven't been on for a while.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 10, 2016)

Well its more chatting/drinking/gaming/whatever

Can you drink yet?


----------



## Kawaii Pudding (Nov 11, 2016)

I'd love to join the chat if it still happens 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucca23v2 (Nov 12, 2016)

I can totally drink all i want now.. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## x0emnem0x (Nov 12, 2016)

Anyone be on tonight? And do I need a password to get into the other room? What is it? Lol


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 12, 2016)

x0emnem0x said:


> Anyone be on tonight? And do I need a password to get into the other room? What is it? Lol



Next week I think we're shooting for. The locked room is my safe place! I go there to cry when the butthurt is too painful for me.


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 16, 2016)

Who's in for Saturday the 19th? What times?


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 16, 2016)

I work on saturdays and sundays now so I wont be able to stay up late; midnight GMT at the latest. But I might be able to come on for a couple of hours before that.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 16, 2016)

I can come online around 3 pm EST and stay on for a bit (will break for a bit now and again)


----------



## Anjula (Nov 18, 2016)

Can't do Saturday (


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 18, 2016)

I can probably pop online between 7-10 est (intermittently) tonight too


----------



## Crumbling (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm still hunting for my microphone.... 

I swear i thought that having the thing be detachable was a bonus when I bought it, but i'm also missing the inline volume controls and external audio processor 

I'll try to pop in, but will be text only unless todays chores turn it up.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 19, 2016)

Online!

Playing FS and will (as those of you who have been online with me before know) cooing occasionally to my pups


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 19, 2016)

Sorry for missing out, I'm loopy-the-sick right now.


----------



## tankyguy (Nov 20, 2016)

There are promises of free lewd pics for people who show up to the next chat party.

False promises.


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 21, 2016)

tankyguy said:


> There are promises of free lewd pics for people who show up to the next chat party.
> 
> False promises.



Lewd pictures of who, though?


----------



## Crumbling (Nov 21, 2016)

loopytheone said:


> Lewd pictures of who, though?



You have to be there to find out


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 21, 2016)

Crumbling said:


> You have to be there to find out



I demand everybody take the smexiest picture of themselves they can manage and send them to me!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 21, 2016)

Will only be linked on teamspeak chat!!

So if saturdays does not work, what days work for you all?


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 21, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Will only be linked on teamspeak chat!!
> 
> So if saturdays does not work, what days work for you all?



Saturdays are usually good for me, been working a lot lately so things are always uncertain. I rented a Minecraft server also. I'll post the info later if anyone is interested.


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 21, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Saturdays are usually good for me, been working a lot lately so things are always uncertain. I rented a Minecraft server also. I'll post the info later if anyone is interested.



Yaaaay, minecraft! =D 

I work saturday and sunday now so Saturday night I am going to be asleep all evening but any other time I should be able to come on for a bit! (if I ever stop getting colds)


----------



## Crumbling (Nov 21, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Saturdays are usually good for me, been working a lot lately so things are always uncertain. I rented a Minecraft server also. I'll post the info later if anyone is interested.



i'm always up for some minecraft.

and there's all kinds of new things for murdering things with


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 21, 2016)

Minecraft server:
107.191.42.222:10130


----------



## x0emnem0x (Nov 22, 2016)

We need a discord server... i just started using it and it's 10x better than Skype, or team speak, or anything. I love it. Can we please make that a thing?! SOMEONE? I'll make one if ya'll join but seriously. It's awesome. You can have different chat rooms and everyone joins the main "group" and not only is there text chats but you can make different voice chat rooms and it's amazing, I'm obsessed. It's the new thing.


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 22, 2016)

x0emnem0x said:


> We need a discord server... i just started using it and it's 10x better than Skype, or team speak, or anything. I love it. Can we please make that a thing?! SOMEONE? I'll make one if ya'll join but seriously. It's awesome. You can have different chat rooms and everyone joins the main "group" and not only is there text chats but you can make different voice chat rooms and it's amazing, I'm obsessed. It's the new thing.



Discord is fuckin gggrreeaaatttt. It's so much better than every other option these days


----------



## Leem (Nov 22, 2016)

I would join but as I am not a techie I would need clear instructions from some one how to join etc


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 24, 2016)

I will try and log on to minecraft - just sooo busy

I am ok with discord or whatever

Leem is the instructions for minecraft or discord?


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 24, 2016)

Me and Tankyguy have made houses next to each other and I don't think he even knows.


----------



## Crumbling (Nov 24, 2016)

x0emnem0x said:


> We need a discord server... i just started using it and it's 10x better than Skype, or team speak, or anything. I love it. Can we please make that a thing?! SOMEONE? I'll make one if ya'll join but seriously. It's awesome. You can have different chat rooms and everyone joins the main "group" and not only is there text chats but you can make different voice chat rooms and it's amazing, I'm obsessed. It's the new thing.



I floated this in voice chat the other night, admittedly to a limited audience, i think it may be the way forward too...

Discord also has a mobile app... which means you can carry the text and even voice chat around with you if you have the bandwidth for it. which makes it very accessible once you have an account and set up.

I can't remember now if I just followed a chatroom link and it guided me through setup... but it was very straightforward to get the basics.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 24, 2016)

Fyi TS has a mobile app too (just in case no one knew).

I'll putter around installing it and write up some instructions for those who are not techie


----------



## tankyguy (Nov 24, 2016)

loopytheone said:


> Me and Tankyguy have made houses next to each other and I don't think he even knows.



When I started digging out my sunken living room I came across someone's crafting table and torches just inside the top of the hill. I hope that wasn't you!

Also on my end there's a nasty map error hole right by the spawn. It goes away if I dig a block there but comes back every time I log off.


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 24, 2016)

tankyguy said:


> When I started digging out my sunken living room I came across someone's crafting table and torches just inside the top of the hill. I hope that wasn't you!
> 
> Also on my end there's a nasty map error hole right by the spawn. It goes away if I dig a block there but comes back every time I log off.



Dammit, one part of my trolling attempt has been foiled!

Also, I think I'm going to start up the game inside your living room now, hahaha


----------

